# Volkswagen enthusiast marketing campaign - sneak peek...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen is going to launch a new ad campaign targeted at enthusiasts next week and has given us an exclusive first look at the four video spots they created. 

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

:facepalm: Oh yes VW has the pulse of enthusiasts in this country.:screwy:


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

Gads VW, you guys are losing the market you created fast.


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

LAME, LAME, LAME, YO VW, LOSE THE STUPID DEVIL HORNS, In your add's. 

Would you put a JESUS SAVES, Bumper sticker on your car in an add, Don't think u would. 

LOSE THE SATAN JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6OlfeR (Apr 6, 2012)

edit* i only saw the gettysburg address one at first and didn't care for it but the rest of them were pretty good lol


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks for the links, Jamie.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

these are pretty good.


----------



## Timujin (Jul 10, 2010)

Soundoktorsators or whatever the engine sound things are under the hood making alot of noise. 

I hope the e-brake disconnects the rear wheels on that R.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

These are quite entertaining . 

So how is this an attempt to market to enthusiast? Why does a company retreat from building cars, features, and options for ethusiasts and magically think all they need to do is market better to win them over. My problem isn't I've haven't been 'marketed' to hard enough. My issue is I still don't have a Tiguan TDI 4motion or a Beetle TDI with fog lamps and a IRS. I guess need to be entertained better and I won't notice the dumb trunk hinges on the Jetta that interfere with storage space or they tried to take me back to the 80s with drum brakes. The rest of the automotive industry is catching up with thier product offerings and VW wants to entertain me. 

The Golf R does have a marketing problem...VW has almost done nothing to promote the car and then they expect them to sell. Go market that VW!


----------



## Das Schnurrbart (Feb 22, 2012)

My first impression is that the feel and look of the videos is to capture the attention of a younger audience. This would be wise as VW moves down market and redefines itself in the marketplace.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vdubs_R_US (Feb 25, 2011)

RAD32 said:


> LAME, LAME, LAME, YO VW, LOSE THE STUPID DEVIL HORNS, In your add's.
> 
> Would you put a JESUS SAVES, Bumper sticker on your car in an add, Don't think u would.
> 
> LOSE THE SATAN JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Real talk!!! Much respect ^^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## BlackKnight (May 17, 2000)

*What videos???*

Am I the only one who can't play these? 

I go to this link (http://blogs.vw.com/enthusiast/2012/06/22/fast-vs-fast-videos/) and there are titles for the videos, but just empty space below each one? 

Hmm...


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chauncey Wellington III (Nov 4, 2011)

Stupid.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I liked them. :thumbup: Rubix cube guy was my favorite


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

VR6Now said:


> These are quite entertaining .
> 
> So how is this an attempt to market to enthusiast? Why does a company retreat from building cars, features, and options for ethusiasts and magically think all they need to do is market better to win them over. My problem isn't I've haven't been 'marketed' to hard enough. My issue is I still don't have a Tiguan TDI 4motion or a Beetle TDI with fog lamps and a IRS. I guess need to be entertained better and I won't notice the dumb trunk hinges on the Jetta that interfere with storage space or they tried to take me back to the 80s with drum brakes. The rest of the automotive industry is catching up with thier product offerings and VW wants to entertain me.
> 
> The Golf R does have a marketing problem...VW has almost done nothing to promote the car and then they expect them to sell. Go market that VW!


 

This is perfect. VW, read this!


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

These ads are HORRID. I hope VW gets their money back from the ad agency on these, 'cause I'm embarrassed to watch them


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cerksies said:


> These ads are HORRID. I hope VW gets their money back from the ad agency on these, 'cause I'm embarrassed to watch them


 And your expertise in the area is? Your sampling research indicated what? Or is this just your uninformed opinion?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VR6Now said:


> ....The Golf R does have a marketing problem...VW has almost done nothing to promote the car and then they expect them to sell. Go market that VW!


 You have information that the 5000 maximum units planned for the USA market needed marketing dollars spent?


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

These ads are acceptable for mainstream america, but are definitely s**t for enthusiast....VW is becoming like Toyota, Honda, Chevy and the like....so VW, stop it!!! 

If you want to become #1 that's fine, but don't loose your essence and don't ever call these ads for enthusiast. Your brand has soul, character & quirckiness...nothing the others have. Embrace it. 

No wonder Toyota needed to create Scion and now Nissan wants to revive Datsun...so now VW will need to create an entry-level brand with all of its founding core values in it? I don't think so.


----------



## Jennifer346 (Jun 26, 2012)

Gads VW, you guys are losing the market you created fast.


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

VR6Now said:


> These are quite entertaining .
> 
> So how is this an attempt to market to enthusiast? Why does a company retreat from building cars, features, and options for ethusiasts and magically think all they need to do is market better to win them over. My problem isn't I've haven't been 'marketed' to hard enough. My issue is I still don't have a Tiguan TDI 4motion or a Beetle TDI with fog lamps and a IRS. I guess need to be entertained better and I won't notice the dumb trunk hinges on the Jetta that interfere with storage space or they tried to take me back to the 80s with drum brakes. The rest of the automotive industry is catching up with thier product offerings and VW wants to entertain me.
> 
> The Golf R does have a marketing problem...VW has almost done nothing to promote the car and then they expect them to sell. Go market that VW!


 
I definitely agree with you about vw doing way too much "value engineering" on the regular line up like the Jetta to compete with other imports like Toyota and Honda econoboxes and new Ford/GM euro inspired world car offerings. But these ads are for the GLI/GTI and R line, which at least have the decent engines and DSG transmission optoins instead of the stale cr-p like old generation engines and solid axles they are putting into the Jetta and NA Passat base lines (TDI excepted) in N.A. Plus the interiors are supposedly a bit nicer than the base (if you like tartan plaid  

That being said, I think the CC and GLI/GTIs and R32s are aimed at and catering to the enthusiast still. You just have to pay a bunch more for them. I used to be pretty po'd about being thrown under the bus by VW as an enthusiast, but unfortunately think this two tiered approach is necessary for VW to hit the #s they are promising and hang on to their enthusiast base. 

Look on the bright side, they could have pulled the entire CC/GLI/GTI line from north america and gone totally mainstream. 

p.s. the driver couldn't be some d-rk in a sparco suit and regular helmet , but had to be some wearing some euro-trash black mock turtle neck.... gimme a break!


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Deff like it!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

Lower it?


----------

